# Mass Production at the Webmaster Foundry.....



## webbie (Dec 6, 2006)

Watch out, Henry Ford - the production line is moving fast. Now if I can just get the quality control down.


----------



## kevinmoelk (Dec 6, 2006)

Nice work Sir.  I'm wondering if you plan on combining your love of Wood Stoves and aluminum casting hobby.  

-Kevin


----------



## Mike Wilson (Dec 6, 2006)

How many PSIs did you apply when you pounded Rosie's head into the bucket of sand?   :ahhh: 

-- Mike

Ugh... and this, from a fellow dog owner... what the hell is this world coming to?
(ps- I'll be offline tomorrow, traveling to Costa Rica for work... no stove required down there!)


----------



## webbie (Dec 6, 2006)

Costa Rica! Are you developing beachfront property there....I visited years ago - what a beautiful place, especially the interior (cloud forests, etc.)

I actually did think of molding the dogs footprints into something - that one (Rocky) is my daughters dog and I just made those two for her and her fiance. She was really excited when I gave them to her - she said I should make them with various breeds and sell 'em on eBay!

Let's see - I have 20,000 lbs of Extendaflues - if I melt them and create 1 lb statues that well for $30 each, I can make........

As far as woodstoves - well, maybe after a while I can cast some fireplace implements, but the heavy duty stuff will have to wait until (and if) I ever graduate to IRON.


----------



## Mike Wilson (Dec 7, 2006)

Webmaster said:
			
		

> Costa Rica! Are you developing beachfront property there....I visited years ago - what a beautiful place, especially the interior (cloud forests, etc.)
> 
> I actually did think of molding the dogs footprints into something - that one (Rocky) is my daughters dog and I just made those two for her and her fiance. She was really excited when I gave them to her - she said I should make them with various breeds and sell 'em on eBay!
> 
> ...



Yeah, Greetings from San Jose, Costa Rica...  where the current temperature is a whopping 75 degrees.  It doesn't get too warm here, but it does get pretty cool at night, seeing as we're at some pretty decent altitude.  Went out to dinner last night with friends and ate outside, which was fine for the first hour, not so fine for the second...chilly.  Using the Marriott hotel as base camp and going from here, will be in the city today, then heading to the coast tomorrow and Saturday.  As for property down here, its becoming pretty popular...  if you ever had a desire to build your winter retreat and don't mind a 6 hour plane ride from the northeast, come on down.  Actually, this place is much better for Texans, southerners, etc.  The flight just seems so much shorter than when you leave from the NY/Boston area.  

I think you're onto something with this home foundry.  Where the hell are you storing all these Extendaflues, and what does each one weigh?  Get melting!  You could be the cast-dog king of western Mass!

-- Mike


----------



## webbie (Dec 7, 2006)

Ha, the extendaflues are in the attic and in a self-storage! Worth $1 + a lb in scrap, or $10. a pound as chimney caps (or much more as dogs).

We flew to northern Costa Rica (Liberia) direct from Philly - 4 1/2 hours which was not bad. That airport is in a great location - from the airport you can see the top of the central peaks, and yet it is only 20 minutes to the beach.
Turns out we (US) built that airport as part of the Iran-Contra thing or something like that. As you know, Nicaragua is the next country north!

The Pacific coast there is quite barren in the winter - folks told me the atlantic coast is more carribean-like, but I've never been there. Definitely workshirt weather up in the clouds. If you get a chance, go bathe in the springs at Arneal.
http://www.tabacon.com/

Has to be one of the most beautiful places on the planet - and you can pick how hot you want....the futher upstream toward the volcano, the hotter it is.


----------



## AIRJET4U (Dec 7, 2006)

Might be a good way to recycle beer cans?


----------



## NWfuel (Dec 7, 2006)

Wood stove replica's sound cool, maybe make them steamers while your at it?
Thomas


----------



## webbie (Dec 7, 2006)

Ah, steamers - technical explanation.....

hollow casting requires a special part called a "core" which is actually a resin interior that is burned out once the metal is poured  - maybe someday I'll try this....
http://www.efunda.com/processes/metal_processing/sand_casting_intro.cfm

I can try a 2 or more piece steamer - in other words, somwhat of an open container with a lid. But the book said that most people starting with metal pouring try something too hard and then give up on the hobby.....so maybe I will take some baby steps. Next little project will be something with two-sides molded - this is much harder than something with a flat side like what I have done so far.


----------



## Mike Wilson (Dec 8, 2006)

Day 3, Costa Rica...  advice to the traveler... stay away from the Del Rey bar in Jan Jose...  wow.

Heading to the coast now... looks like its 21 degrees back home.  Wife says she's got the stove up to 600 and its chugging along fine.

-- Mike.


----------

